# amending tenancy contract



## jimindubai (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi, 

New to this forum - its a mine of great info. Im hoping someone can give some advice or recommend someone who can.

We have been living here over a year. We moved into an EMAAR building in the Greens a few months ago. 

As is mentioned in the ultimate guide to renting in dubai - this area is free of chiller fees as its the landlords responsibility.

Our building just got meters installed to allow individual apartment billing by usage for the a/c.

Our landlord has written to us stating at the time of renewal he intends to change the terms of the contract to reflect this so that we as the tenants pay for the chiller charges. 

As it is the first year of our tenancy is he allowed to do this? is it considered rental value? 

thanks in advance

Jamie


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The law is a bit woolly about this. I believe that the Landlord is not allowed to change the terms of the agreement in the 2nd year.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You will probably find that if you don't agree to the contract amendment, the landlord will simply just refuse to pay the bills so your AC gets cut off and you're forced to pay for it if you want it turned back on. And pay a hefty re-connection fee.

You can't play hardball with people here, they'd rather lose lots of money than "lose face" by backing down in a negotiation.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

You can always monetize it. The landlord paid a service charge for this and building, that is currently covered in your lease. Find out what that number is for the building.

For example, 10 AED per square foot a year. If you have 1000 square feet, that's 10k a year he pays and built into your rent.

In this example, tell him fine..you will do with a 10k reduction in rent for the change.

If it doesn't work for you or him, then notify you won't renew and prepare to move.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> You can always monetize it. The landlord paid a service charge for this and building, that is currently covered in your lease. Find out what that number is for the building.
> 
> For example, 10 AED per square foot a year. If you have 1000 square feet, that's 10k a year he pays and built into your rent.
> 
> ...


Was going to suggest the same thing. 
I live in the Greens as well, and the service charge was around 19 Dhs/sq. feet last year. I am guessing at least 20% of this should be the AC charge. [the accounts were put up in our building last year, and I remember "utilities" being a big chunk].


----------

